# Hunter Legend 36



## ianadams39 (Sep 18, 2008)

My wife and I are in the market for our first boat and are going to look at Legend 36.
Can anyone give me their honest opinion on this yacht? We will be sailing mainly in the Firth of Clyde and West coast of Scotland.

Thanks,

Ian A


----------

